# can someone help me



## babybluegirl24 (Mar 8, 2013)

I'm not sure about the breeds or sex of my chicks


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Yellow one Rhode Island Red? Not sure on the rest.


----------



## babybluegirl24 (Mar 8, 2013)

Not sure what antic them are


----------



## babybluegirl24 (Mar 8, 2013)




----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Where did you get them? Where they suppose to be sprecific breeds? Alot of differen breeds look alike at this stage in development.


----------



## babybluegirl24 (Mar 8, 2013)

Found the two babies in the bowl down the road and blacks at a feed store


----------



## babybluegirl24 (Mar 8, 2013)

I don't know the breeds or if their males or females.


----------

